# selective bud harvesting



## EYEDOC (Jun 1, 2007)

Some of the buds in my plant have started to have mainly brown pistils with very few white ones and enough THC crystals in the surrounding small leafes.They are mainly found on the main stem and the surrounding stems which receive most of the sunlight while the buds in the lower stems are immature yet.As expected (i'm a new grower)i was impatient and cut few of those "ready" buds and quick dried them by putting them in aluminium paper in the oven with mild heat for about an hour.The result apart from some chlorophyl taste was satisfactory. My questions:
1) does this quick dry method affect THC potency? if a slowdried my buds leaving them for 10 or more days would they be more potent?
2) whould it be good practise to cut the upper buds and stems for consumption while leaving the lower immature buds to get more light and matture faster?
(my plant is in a pot in my yard receiving about 5 hours of direct sunlight and 7 hours of indirect)
I am waiting for your advice guys!


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 1, 2007)

1) Don't know about potency. The last two weeks is when it really packs on weight. Really.
2) You can, and people do. I don't want to stress her too much by whacking part of her off at the end of her life. Seems mean. I just get an average maturity and chop it all at once because somebody is following a schedule. Its all going to be good anyway.

I would look at the trichomes for a more appropiate time to harvest.


----------

